# New Kim Mitchell tracks



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice ripping solo at the end of "Got a Line"

http://www.myspace.com/officialkimmitchell

also his website is back up. www.kimmitchell.ca


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I see he's ditched the ball cap and long mullet hair! I've always thought he's a monster guitar player, I'll look forward to hearing this.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Great to hear him away outside of the "On Air Personality" job again!

The guy is an awesome guitarist/song writer who was just didn't have the looks to break into the US market and really be recognized.

Gotta love Kim Mitchel. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Great to hear him away outside of the "On Air Personality" job again!
> 
> The guy is an awesome guitarist/song writer who was just didn't have the looks to break into the US market and really be recognized.
> 
> Gotta love Kim Mitchel. :smilie_flagge17:


There is amazing guitar work on the old Max Webster cds, and his solo catalogue. Definitely underrated. Some of the old Max stuff is very jazz/rock fusion IMO.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Always liked Kim Mitchel's stuff. I caught a few of his gigs in North Bay and Sudbury Ont.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> Definitely underrated.



...near the top of my list.

i thought he had officially retired from recording..

-dh


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Kim has an incredible knack for writing songs that get me speeding tickets...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting. Not a single nay sayer.



I agree wholeheartedly. I remember seeing Max Webster opening for Rush several times.

He's a great player, a great rock and roll singer and an awesome showman. Add to that, a humble and friendly guy and what's not to love.

I particularly love Universal Juveniles and the first KMB EP ("Missdemeanor" totally rocks).


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Interesting. Not a single nay sayer.
> 
> I particularly love Universal Juveniles and the first KMB EP ("Missdemeanor" totally rocks).


MY favourite Kim stuff is UJ, and the EP and Akimbo Alogo. 

I've seen Kim 10 or 12 times, and when I see live clips from 85 or so, there's just a whole different energy level. You can find some of the clips on youtube.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

CalgaryTerry said:


> Nice ripping solo at the end of "Got a Line"
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/officialkimmitchell
> 
> also his website is back up. www.kimmitchell.ca


Great track and I have always liked that tune done originally by Spirit and covered by Blackfoot and Jeff Healey Band. So I will add Kim's track to my favourite versions of that song on my iPod.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, Max Webster. Seen them many times on the high school circuit. Brings back some fond memories.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Used to see him/them (Max Webster) sharing
News Years eve with Rush at Maple Leaf Gardens
for years. I just happened to be at the 'Knob Hill'
(old bar in Scarberia) when he debuted his solo
career. Checked out http://www.myspace.com/officialkimmitchell. 
Interesting that he didn't include his release EP ('82) 
in the discography list. Like *Milkman*, I also 
think that 'Miss Demeanor' rocks.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Not a nay really, but I couldn't quite forgive him for "Patio Lanterns" and "Go for a Soda" but then there was "Lager and Ale".... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Not a nay really, but I couldn't quite forgive him for "Patio Lanterns" and "Go for a Soda" but then there was "Lager and Ale".... :smilie_flagge17:


Well that's reasonable.

I can't say I dislike those tunes, but they're NOT among his best works IMO. You could call them his "Another one Rides the Bus".


Check out "Drive and Desire" from Universal Juveniles or as I and others have mentioned, "Missdemeanor" from the first KMB solo EP.

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Not a nay really, but I couldn't quite forgive him for "Patio Lanterns" and "Go for a Soda" but then there was "Lager and Ale".... :smilie_flagge17:


I can relate to that. It's not the songs, but rather the 
overplay that kills it for me. Like 'Stairway' and 'Freebird'.
However, a lot of the cred's go to Pye DuBois, his lyricist
of many years. Lines like, ...cocaine colored computer cards...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I can relate to that. It's not the songs, but rather the
> overplay that kills it for me. Like 'Stairway' and 'Freebird'.
> However, a lot of the cred's go to Pye DuBois, his lyricist
> of many years. Lines like, ...cocaine colored computer cards...


Coding cosmic zipper skies


Acid warped the global fetus



Yikes. Put down the Lysergic Pye.


Kidding. I love his tone poems. Very cool stuff.


And hey while we're talking about the Max Machine, you really can't forget the first album.

There are some KILLER prog/classic tracks on there.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Check out "In the World of Giants" off Max's Universal Juveniles, or Chain of Events from the Kim EP, they are both great tunes.

Anyone here ever seen the cover band Universal Juveniles? They were amazing too. I almost joined them at one point as rhythm guitarist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

CalgaryTerry said:


> Anyone here ever seen the cover band Universal Juveniles? They were amazing too. I almost joined them at one point as rhythm guitarist.


I thought they pulled it off really good. The lead guitar/vocals even
looked a bit like Kim (there was a rumor that he was Kim's kid brother).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I thought they pulled it off really good. The lead guitar/vocals even
> looked a bit like Kim (there was a rumor that he was Kim's kid brother).


LOL, he was like Kim's "mini-me". They were quite good.


At various points I have played:

High Class in Borrowed shoes
Oh War
Here Among the Cats
Get Lucky
That's the Hold


Oh War was a long time set starter (third set) for me.


It's great music plain and simple.

ALKASELTZER!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I thought they pulled it off really good. The lead guitar/vocals even
> looked a bit like Kim (there was a rumor that he was Kim's kid brother).


The Kim lookalike was named Mike Wilson. I think he quit music and got into psychology. They used to do a big stage show based around Max tunes as well.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Did anybody hear the live concert from the Hard Rock on Q last night? I'm curious because I didn't see it advertised anywhere before the show. Maybe it was industry only? I taped it anyway. Kim is a monster.:rockon2:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> There is amazing guitar work on the old Max Webster cds, and his solo catalogue. Definitely underrated. Some of the old Max stuff is very jazz/rock fusion IMO.


I LOVED the Max Machine! What a cool band they were! I played some of their first album for some teenage friends of my daughter and they were blown away. Strangely enough, the kids are big Rush fans, and the first time I ever heard Max Webster was when they opened for Rush in Victoria.
-Mikey


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Odddest concert lineup of my mis-spent youth - Brand X, followed by Max Webster, followed by Genesis ( the Collins/Rutherford/Banks/Hackett lineup) at the CNE.

Nobody knew who Brand X was, and I'll bet that few of the audience knew that Collins was behind the drum kit. As I recall, he didn't speak or sing but just stayed behind the kit. It was funny listening to the drunks hollering for Genesis when their frontman/drummer was already on stage....

And, thankfully, Mr. Mitchell seems to have lost the chrome-yellow harem pants he was sporting that night.....

Oh, wait...that was the 2nd oddest concert I've been to. The first would be Blue Oyster Cult at Hamilton's Dallas Country and Western bar on Barton St. - tickets included one trip to the buffet.....


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Oh, wait...that was the 2nd oddest concert I've been to. The first would be Blue Oyster Cult at Hamilton's Dallas Country and Western bar on Barton St. - tickets included one trip to the buffet.....


Love your signature!

I assume it's "sined, sealed, delivered"?

John Wild Bill


----------

